# [SOLVED] Unshared files/folders still show up



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a lot of different files and folders shared on my computer linked to my home network. I decided to take the sharing privileges off many of these files and folders. When I looked at the computers in the workgroup, then clicked on this computer, those files and folders still show up although they cannot be accessed. Why do they still show up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unshared files/folders still show up*

Delete them from Network places, they'll be gone.


----------



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Unshared files/folders still show up*

Thanks John. So simple--duh!
Carol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unshared files/folders still show up*

Some things are, but not all things. :grin:


----------

